# Hilfe!!! Schon wieder Wasser weg



## Zotteldog (26. Sep. 2014)

Mein Teich ist ca. 2Jahre alt (ca.8000l )und macht eigentlich relativ wenig Probleme, Fische und Pflanzen gedeihen super Wasserwerte sind o.k.. Als wir in diesem Sommer in Urlaub waren berichtete unser Tiersitter das unser Teich von einem Tag auf den anderen leer gelaufen (bis auf ca.30 cm) ist, ich vermutete einen nicht richtig verschlossenen Teichfilter und da unsere Fische sich in die Restpfütze retten konnten schenkte ich dem Thema keine weitere Beachtung. Heute morgen dann der große Schock der Teich ist leer das Summen der Pumpe machte mich darauf aufmerksam(es ist ja noch dunkel). Also erstmal schnell Schlauch rein und pumpe an :-( am Filter kann es nicht liegen den habe ich die letzte 2 Tage nicht angerührt da es nicht nötig war, es gibt auch keine Pfütze in der nähe des Teiches. Der letzte ,,Leerlauf,,ist jetzt 7 Wochen her sonst war kein unnormaler Wasserverlust zu bemerken. Hat hier jemand eine Idee woran es liegt das ein Teich auf einmal in ca. 8Stunden leer läuft,sonst aber wochenlang nichts passiert??????????

Für Tipps schon mal Danke


----------



## Tinky (26. Sep. 2014)

Moin,

also wenn der Teich schon einmal ganz plötzlich in kürzester Zeit leegelaufen ist und nun über Nach wieder dann MUSS es ja eigentlich mit der Technik zu tun haben.
Guck da lieber nochmal genauer nach denn ein Leck oder Docht wird ja nicht plötzlich zu 6.000 - 7.000 Litern Wasserverlust führen (und das nur unregelmäßig)
Ich hatte ein Loch in der Folie ca. so groß wie ein 20Ct-Stück...da ist in 24 Stunden der Wasserstand um vielleicht 20 cm gefallen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## koile (26. Sep. 2014)

Moin moin,
ich würde mal sagen, das daß Wasser Rausgepumpt wurde!
Denn ein kleines Loch lässt in der Zeit nicht soviel Wasser durch.
Kontrolliere mal Deine Schläuche , und Anschlüsse.


----------



## krallowa (26. Sep. 2014)

Guten Morgen Zotteldog,

zwei Möglichkeiten
1. Ein Nachbar kann dich nicht leiden und legt dir den Teich über Nacht trocken
2. Deine Filter laufen über oder ein Schlauch/Verrohrung am Auslauf setzt sich zu

Natürliches Phänomen ist bei der Zeit und der Menge jawohl ausgeschlossen oder du hast durstige Elefanten in der Nachbarschaft


----------



## Nori (26. Sep. 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht, wenn das bereits einmal passiert ist, wieso man nicht mal 35,- € für einen Wasserstandssensor übrig hat, der die Pumpe ab einem gewissen Teich-Pegel abschaltet - 8000 Liter Wasser kosten doch auch Geld - vom Schaden beim Besatz mal ganz zu schweigen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## jolantha (26. Sep. 2014)

Nori schrieb:


> einen Wasserstandssensor übrig hat, *der die Pumpe ab einem gewissen Teich-Pegel abschaltet *-
> 
> Gruß Nori



Nori, bei mir wäre es gar nicht möglich, so etwas anzubringen. 
Mein Skimmer schwimmt von alleine auf, wenn der Wasserstand zu niedrig wird, und die andere Pumpe liegt an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich, 
da haben meine Fische noch nicht mal mehr ne Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel .


----------



## Nori (26. Sep. 2014)

Wo ist das Problem - der Sensor kommt etwa 10-15 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche - wenn der Pegel bis dahin absinkt schaltet das Gerät die Pumpe aus.
Das hat mit einem etwaigen Skimmer gar nichts zu tun.

Zur Erinnerung:
Das Gerät ist von H-Tronic und heisst WPS 1000.
Es kostet 34,95 € (z.B. gerade versandkostenfrei bei Völkner)
Hier ein alter Beitrag:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/pegelschalter-pumpenstop-bei-wasserverlust.38984/

Gruß Nori


----------



## Petta (26. Sep. 2014)

Ich würde auch auf Vorsatz tippen.
Bei mir würde ich evtl. eine Kamera oder Bewegungsmelder installieren.


----------



## Michael H (26. Sep. 2014)

Nori schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem - der Sensor kommt etwa 10-15 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche - wenn der Pegel bis dahin absinkt schaltet das Gerät die Pumpe aus.
> Das hat mit einem etwaigen Skimmer gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung:
> ...



Hallo
Würde das auch so machen wie Nori , nur würde ich das mit einem Schwimmerschalter realisieren . 
Ist Billiger 

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...!!g!!&ef_id=UnZRyQAABEnwG@YA:20140926171426:s


----------



## samorai (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo, wenn es acht Wochen hält und dann mit einen Schlag weg ist, läuft ein Filter über .
Ich vergesse ab und zu den Auslaufhahn vom Bogensieb nach dem Spülen zu schließen.
Außerdem ohne Infos wo was hin läuft ist eine Fern-Diagnose ziemlich aussichtslos.
Mehr Infos oder Bilder, aber eines ist schon mal klar es passiert hinter der Pumpe wenn sie im Teich liegt.

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2014)

8000 Liter müssen irgendwo bleiben. Wo ist es den Nass im Garten oder Rasen


----------

